# Finally Made It Over Here!



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

It was a long swim couldn't afford the air fair. :?

Anyway I've finally made it here to this message board. I want to thank David for the invite and say "Howdy" to those members that already know me and me them, also say hello to all members in general.


----------



## mgeorge (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome bro!

Listen up fellas, this guy knows his s**t! A very good source for info.

Mgeorge


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Glad you found your way over Z. Welcome.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey Mgeorge and David. Thanks for the welcomes guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

welcome Zhera

good to have you here 

look forward to reading the advice you will be given


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey bro, nice to have you here. Sounds like you got some fans


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome one and all, look forward to your contribution and gettin to know you bro


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi, Look forward to your posts Zhera


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

welcome


----------

